# Looking for the mini dremel saw?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

I see them on ebay, thought id asked her first, just wanted to see if anyone has one theyre not using and want to sell it, pm me.  thank you


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, am interested in someone's spare Dremel saw. 

My Delta contractors saw is too heavy to move around, bulky, too, and so is no longer any fun. 
Time to shrink.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I"ve had one for over 20 years, tough machine and it's still going strong.


----------

